# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  [FURIOUSGOLD][PACK6]OTZFlasher v1.0.0.1244 Released

## gsm_bouali

What's new ? 
[x] ZTE R255 - FULL SUPPORT (READ FLASH/WRITE FLASH/FORMAT/DIRECT UNLOCK)
[x] TMN EASY 48  - FULL SUPPORT (READ FLASH/WRITE FLASH/FORMAT/DIRECT UNLOCK)
[x] FIXED *ERROR: 5072* while connecting some phones after total formatting.
[x] FIXED SIM LOCK READING for some older models (ex. OT-117) 
If you missed the previous news can check them here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
FLASH FILES ADDED: 
  Code:
 R255_TLN-HU-9S-P150A20V1.0.0B03_TELENOR_HUNGARY.otz R255_MTE-BA-9SH-P150A20V1_0_0B03_MTE_BOSNIA.otz R255_VDC-MZ-9SH-P150A20V1_0_0B01_VODAFONE_MOZAMBIQUE.otz  TMN_Easy48_TMN-PT-9S-P150A20V1_0_2B02_TMN_PORTUGAL.otz        
تحميل البرنامج من هنا    
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
كلمة السر  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
best regards,
FuriouSTeaM

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله الله خيرا

----------


## soheybdz

gooood

----------


## mustapha22

merie

----------


## zarga1983

thanks

----------


## سالسيدو

حسنيت

----------


## hamydinfo

merci

----------


## compuphone

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## mohamed73

_الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## aymnyons1973

شكرا جزيلا جدا

----------

